# 3 GT-R Wedding Cars



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

There was a post around a year ago, from Jenny who asked if it was possible for her husband to be, to be driven to the church on their wedding day in a R34GT-R

well we did better than that

......huge thanks to the other 2 chaps too.

All the guests were bit  (some of them were driven to the church including the bridesmaids at full boost )

Liam even managed a huge drift 

3 VERY loud GT-Rs all pulling up at the church
:chuckle:

Congrats to Jen & Andy today, his face was priceless

few pics i managed to snap

Full professional ones will be uploaded once we have them from Jen.

:smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

Great shots, those are 3 of a kind, love the nt's.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice turnup, bet he was shocked! Haha :clap:


----------



## Jakobsen (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow that's three very nice clean looking R34's impressive. 2bad they arent road leagel in denmark ):


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah he was shocked

Not as shocked as the mother in law when full boost was given 

LOL 

Can't wait to see the professional pics


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

:clap:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

looking awesome Matty

makes me even more excited about next week!! 

Mook


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

Those 3 34's look soooo nice 

I drove my mate to his wedding in my GTR

I'm sure this is not uncommon, maybe should turn this into a Skyline wedding car thread


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Took my neice and her mate in the Garage Bomber to the end of year prom - under strict instructions to take it very steady.

Arrived at Lingfield Racecourse with everybody outside going 'wow!'. Stretch limo, pah! so last year.......

Apparantly they both proved very popular with all the boys....... who wanted to know about the car and if they could have a ride in it! 

I resisted using the line lock and spinning up the back end (despite lots of requests) because it seemed inappropriate to leave them smelling of burnt rubber all night in their finery. (No, Mook, not everyone has a rubber fetish......).

I think Mr Fuggles should be co-ordinating some form of GTROC taxi service where people can 'book' a GTR for a special event subject to an appropriate charitable donation. It definitely makes an 'impact'.

DaveG


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll get TREG to add my contribution next week

4 generations of GTR all White

I personally went to my prom in a Lotus Carlton 

mook


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Mook said:


> I personally went to my prom in a Lotus Carlton
> 
> mook


Your missy said you were cheap Mike............. 

.
.
.
.
.
.

Or did she say cheapskate?


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

The black one is just stunning. Way to make a guys day!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Fantastic! What a wicked suprise! (good excuse to clean the car too!)

bob


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> Fantastic! What a wicked suprise! (good excuse to clean the car too!)
> 
> bob


really want to see the other pics

well mine gets washed and fully waxed twice a week bob so i dont need any excuses


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

3 stunning GTR's and a very good reason to get married!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Lovely jubbly!


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

For anyone wondering why my bow was so high, I can confirm the ribbon is safe to cough X MPH  but the bows migrated upward a little:chuckle:

Thanks to Matty & Liam for their help and killing the boredom by chatting everything GTR for an hour or two - nice to meet you both (just got home 3 hours ago - phew, long drive).


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Cars look great together, well done for doing a good dead chaps.

Bloody long drive Ian !


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

that was a long drive mate, nice to meet you & the mrs

i think it was a good day all round


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Well done, buddy - that was a cool way to surprise your mates and get some squeals from the bridesmaids, lol. Sliding to a wedding.... I like that. Sheesh, all we had in Portugal was a rented C class Merc as our wedding car - I can bet his jaw dropped... :chuckle:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

great pictures  x


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Well done, buddy - that was a cool way to surprise your mates and get some squeals from the bridesmaids, lol. Sliding to a wedding.... I like that. Sheesh, all we had in Portugal was a rented C class Merc as our wedding car - I can bet his jaw dropped... :chuckle:


that will be our liam doing the sliding 

i drove very cautiously :smokin:

was fun tho, really enjoyed it

no bridesmaids in my car mate :squintdan


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

trust lum to chuck a slide on topman ,, his other car is awesome!!!!!! now this packs some serious power!!!


----------



## GT-GARAGE (May 12, 2008)

black the best by far mate:clap:

matty i think you need a bigger number plate just to get those inlet temps through the roof:chuckle:


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

GT-GARAGE said:


> black the best by far mate:clap:
> 
> matty i think you need a bigger number plate just to get those inlet temps through the roof:chuckle:


Would that have anything to do with the "touge heroes" sticker on Liam's window...which I misread at first and thought was a nightclub called "lounge heroes":lamer:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

hmm i would have to say red out of all colours but all are looking mighty finneeeee


----------



## olah.inc (Mar 11, 2009)

haha! awesome!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

alex i know about the number plate but tbh i really cannot be bothered to order another one

liam was telling me about the DVD sounds cool


----------

